# Reptile at Blue Mountains NP: ID please!



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

can anyone ID this nice fellow?

I found this one at the Blue Mountains NP in November 29th, 2009.

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## baker (Nov 27, 2014)

Young eastern water dragon. (_Intellagama lesueurii_).
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Mario89 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help, Cameron! 
Regards, Mario


----------

